# Too casual for Prom?



## heartsarebound (Apr 3, 2008)

With Prom coming up in June, I have been searching endlessly for a dress however no luck. I know I didn't want a long dress because it's never been my style. Finally I came across a dress I liked and bought it on impulse because I really didn't want to keep shopping anymore heh. I do realize Prom dresses have changed alot! They're so much more flirty and fun now but do you think this dress is _too_ casual? Didn't help when one my friends called it a 'skank dress'! Haha. I really do like it and I wanted something that I can still wear again after Prom but at the same time - I don't exactly want to stand out at Prom since I know alot of friends have floor gowns. I have been keeping my eyes open for other dresses but I don't want to waste more money at is is. Anyways here is my dress;







Heels;






Clutch;






I'm also getting my make-up done at MAC that day. Do you think that getting matching eye-shadow with a dress is too much? I mean people often say, hot pink E/S with a hot pink dress would be a fashion faux-pas. However does that really apply in all cases or would it be acceptable in some?

Thank you for your comments/opinions in advance


----------



## Babylard (Apr 3, 2008)

with that purple dress, i would do a neutral eye to compliment the dress which is freaken hot.  i think a silver eye would be freaken hot.  this is the time to pull out virgin silver metal-X.

you know what, the smartest thing you could do for yourself and get a prom dress that you can/will wear for other occasions after prom.  honestly, dare to differ.  that dress is hot with silver accessories.  purple is sooo in!

dare to differ.  just because other girls are wearing the long full gowns, doesnt mean you have to. at my prom, i had a black and white floral halter top that cuts above the knees.  i hate the long floor gowns myself.  i wore silver accessories and i continue to wear the dress for special occasions.

i think your friend calls that dress a skank dress because of the boobage.  it might be too low or the cup size is too small.  maybe get the straps altered by mommy and bring it up so it hugs the boobs better.  its not cool to dance and have a boob pop out or when boyfriend dips you and people get a free show lol i think if you get the straps shorted, it would fit better.  the picture looks like your nipple is raelly close to the rim.  i would be careful with that.  sometimes the retailers dont make the boobage fit good enough :/

the shoes are cute, and the clutch is cute.

have fun at prom, i litterally raided the dessert buffet table.  we were a pack of animals running over my poor principal... lol


----------



## yahighness (Apr 3, 2008)

We're kind of on the same boat... I've been searching for my prom dress too and bought a short one when all my other friends want long gowns. But OMG, I LOOOOOVE that dress! It's cute and fun, and the silver accents top it off. Where did you get it?!

But for prom, most girls match their eyeshadow with their dress. I'm still debating if I wanna do that. But wouldn't it be awkward to have a purple dress with green eyeshadow or something? Idk tho lol.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Apr 3, 2008)

I think that's fine for prom, but then I live in australia and we don't have prom. I actually think a smoky eye that's mainly silver but with a bit of deep purple would look cute! Ooor you could do a neutral eye and then do hot pink lips or something. Your gonna look great!


----------



## heartsarebound (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_with that purple dress, i would do a neutral eye to compliment the dress which is freaken hot. i think a silver eye would be freaken hot. this is the time to pull out virgin silver metal-X.

you know what, the smartest thing you could do for yourself and get a prom dress that you can/will wear for other occasions after prom. honestly, dare to differ. that dress is hot with silver accessories. purple is sooo in!

dare to differ. just because other girls are wearing the long full gowns, doesnt mean you have to. at my prom, i had a black and white floral halter top that cuts above the knees. i hate the long floor gowns myself. i wore silver accessories and i continue to wear the dress for special occasions.

i think your friend calls that dress a skank dress because of the boobage. it might be too low or the cup size is too small. maybe get the straps altered by mommy and bring it up so it hugs the boobs better. its not cool to dance and have a boob pop out or when boyfriend dips you and people get a free show lol i think if you get the straps shorted, it would fit better. the picture looks like your nipple is raelly close to the rim. i would be careful with that. sometimes the retailers dont make the boobage fit good enough :/

the shoes are cute, and the clutch is cute.

have fun at prom, i litterally raided the dessert buffet table. we were a pack of animals running over my poor principal... lol_

 
Thanks for the quick and great advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely agree with getting a dress that I can keep on wearing in future occasions. Be more worth it! I am often a bit paranoid of being stood out but I think as long as I myself like the dress, that should be most important. Oh and good call with the boobage lol - it does feel a bit tighter at the chest. Fortunately my sisters boyfriends' mom is a tailor so I shall get it altered when I get a chance. 

Thanks again! I can't wait for the food haha. 

& your dress sounds super pretty? Any pix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I love seeing prom pictures!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh I love that dress it looks gorgeous, I don't think it looks to casual.


----------



## heartsarebound (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yahighness* 

 
_We're kind of on the same boat... I've been searching for my prom dress too and bought a short one when all my other friends want long gowns. But OMG, I LOOOOOVE that dress! It's cute and fun, and the silver accents top it off. Where did you get it?!

But for prom, most girls match their eyeshadow with their dress. I'm still debating if I wanna do that. But wouldn't it be awkward to have a purple dress with green eyeshadow or something? Idk tho lol._

 
Oo describe your dress, I'd love to hear/see about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it from a store called Yaya & Co - it was $120 - pretty pricey but I suppose if I wear it many times after prom, it will be worth it! 

I agree with the make-up! I do think it would be kinda awkward to have 2 non-matching colors for the dress vs. m/u. But for any color dress, we could always do a netural/smokey eye and I think it would look great!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjelik_dreamin* 

 
_I think that's fine for prom, but then I live in australia and we don't have prom. I actually think a smoky eye that's mainly silver but with a bit of deep purple would look cute! Ooor you could do a neutral eye and then do hot pink lips or something. Your gonna look great!_

 
Thanks for the input sweetie! I'm writing all these suggestions down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh no prom? Do you have something in place of it?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh I love that dress it looks gorgeous, I don't think it looks to casual._

 
Thanks lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be sticking with this dress!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 3, 2008)

I think your dress is adorable.  I love purple & the silver accessories.  There's only one thing that I would suggest.  Do you have something to cover your shoulders at the prom?  I find they really keep it cold in those places.   Just have something you can take to keep from freezing or you can ask your date for their jacket too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh great, the colour looks so great on you. 
I also agree with neutral MU, really simple but glowing lol.

Now I wish I had a prom to go to lol.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 3, 2008)

it's a really cute dress. I would do a glam neutral look with a nice glowy fresh look. 

I'M NOT GOING TO PROM CUZ I'M A REBEL.


----------



## Babylard (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_it's a really cute dress. I would do a glam neutral look with a nice glowy fresh look. 

I'M NOT GOING TO PROM CUZ I'M A REBEL. _

 
lool my sister isn't going either.  prom isn't for everyone..

my dress was KINDA like this:




(picture from simple google search lol - all credits go to picture link...)

except the print was more floral and youthful looking and mine was more bushy as it flows down the thighs.. and mine was shorter i think.  different details like strap color etc

  sorry i dont have pics.  i wasn't really into taking photos of myself (though i know some friends have them)

i loved my hair.  you should try doing a nice updo.  my mom did my hair in an updo with some curls and lots of tiny white flowers.  i'd have to say my hair was the belle of the ball! or whatever the saying goes... 

i think for your eye makeup, definitely do a silver-purple smokey-ish eye with a light pink lip.  easy on the blush, winged liner, and lots of glitter!

i wouldnt bother with neutral eyes and bold lip because ur gonna eat/drink the lipstick away and i was having wayyy too much fun to ever reapply makeup lol just have a simple gloss in your clutch. that way u dont need to haul a mirror out


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

  I'M NOT GOING TO PROM CUZ I'M A REBEL.  
 
I never went to my year 12 formal, but that was because I didn't get along with many people from my school.

I could go to one of the many balls at uni but they're expensive and I don't have anybody to go with lol.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 3, 2008)

I think that dress is way cute for prom. Forget the haters ..Definetly smart to get a dress you will get more than 1 use out of ..I do think the silver eye or smokey would look great ..I would even try Heatherette trio the pink/purple one ..

Just have fun ..wear what you feel pretty and comfterable in. I match my e/s to my clothes a lot lol ...I don't care if i like it I wear it ...just dont go overboard where everything is in the same color liek jewelry, heels, bag lol ..


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't see your last statements.  In regard to m/up, you have many options.  You can wear  eye shadow shades of silver, grey, navy, charcoal, lilac, and plum.  You could put the eye liner in navy, black, deep purple or brown black too. The lips can be in shades of wine, pink, neutral pink, burgundy, mauve, or even a blue red.  

It's up to you in what features you want to play up more --the eyes or the lips.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_it's a really cute dress. I would do a glam neutral look with a nice glowy fresh look. 

I'M NOT GOING TO PROM CUZ I'M A REBEL. _

 
Chocolategoddess, if you can, go.  

I can give an unwanted speech or tell my sad personal experiences. Naw, no one wants to hear that.

Personally, I wish that I could with you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am not promising you a perfect time, but I think it's important to give it a try. 

Hey, you could request my favorite dance song.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heartsarebound* 

 
_Oo describe your dress, I'd love to hear/see about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it from a store called Yaya & Co - it was $120 - pretty pricey but I suppose if I wear it many times after prom, it will be worth it! 

I agree with the make-up! I do think it would be kinda awkward to have 2 non-matching colors for the dress vs. m/u. But for any color dress, we could always do a netural/smokey eye and I think it would look great!



Thanks for the input sweetie! I'm writing all these suggestions down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh no prom? Do you have something in place of it?



Thanks lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be sticking with this dress!_

 
We have a debutante ball in our second last year, but only 60 people can do that, and then in our last year we have a formal/graduation dinner. It's pretty lame.


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 3, 2008)

from what i remember of prom magazines even when i graduated, there were shorter dresses. i think that dress would totally work, i like it!! 

For eyeshadow I would probably do a dark purpley smokey eye. 

Have fun and just rock it! Yeah many girls may have long gowns but honestly thats not a "requirement". And if people make comments just ignore them and hold your head up high.

Have fun!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 3, 2008)

oh and i wanted to add. you could do some nice highlighting of your skin (what is it called décolletage) with something like the loose beauty powders (if you had picked one up)


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

i think thats a gorgeous dress for a prom!! when i had my prom about 2 year ago i wore a long dress but lots of girls did wear the style of your dress too... not everybody wears the same so dont worry about it! and those shoes and the clutch are soo cute, but i would keep jewelry to a minimum as theres alot of detail on the dress and jewels on the shoes etc.  maybe a bracelet and some earrings?
hope you have an amazing prom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and make sure you post photos of your big day here!


----------



## yahighness (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heartsarebound* 

 
_Oo describe your dress, I'd love to hear/see about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it from a store called Yaya & Co - it was $120 - pretty pricey but I suppose if I wear it many times after prom, it will be worth it! 

I agree with the make-up! I do think it would be kinda awkward to have 2 non-matching colors for the dress vs. m/u. But for any color dress, we could always do a netural/smokey eye and I think it would look great!_

 








My dress is exactly the same except it's royal blue. I was originally gonna go with the above color but I liked the blue one better on me. I'm still unsure of what kind of shoe to wear --strappy, closed, peep? But I think I'm gonna go with either a smoky eye or a neutral like you said. I definitely don't wanna go overboard! (Pictures courtesy of cache.com)


----------



## n_c (Apr 3, 2008)

I think your dress is suitable for prom.


----------



## rosenbud (Apr 3, 2008)

Your dress is gorgeous, yes of course it is suitable.
Maybe just add a shawl or cropped cardigon/jacket so that you don't feel too exposed.
I especially love the shoes and bag.
I always prefer the shorter dresses to floor length, just ignore your friends, you will look stunning!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yahighness* 

 
_









My dress is exactly the same except it's royal blue. I was originally gonna go with the above color but I liked the blue one better on me. I'm still unsure of what kind of shoe to wear --strappy, closed, peep? But I think I'm gonna go with either a smoky eye or a neutral like you said. I definitely don't wanna go overboard! (Pictures courtesy of cache.com)_

 

This is beautiful.  I absolutely love seeing these dresses.  

I used a black velvet cape that my mom had from the 50's to cover my shoulders. I didn't care if it was in season or in style.  I always felt so ultra glam with that.  My mother still has it and it's in mint condition.  I still borrow it.  I love that cape!    

I was so broke as a teen that I wore the same dress to three dances.  My mom changed it up so much that no one noticed it was the same dress.  It was to the floor once & two other lenths.  I wore lace gloves with it once.  I sure got my $$$ worth out of that dress.  I almost thought of bleaching it white to wear as my wedding dress. 

No worry, I did break down and buy a wedding dress on clearance ($250) that was 8 sizes too big.  I got a wedding dress, a night gown, and some pillows out of it.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm going to be the lone voice of dissent and say that the dress is not suitable for prom. It's a homecoming dress, maybe, but homecoming is more semi-formal whereas prom is formal-the get out the best of everything. It's the last real time before graduation where you will be together with everyone and that calls for FORMAL gowns-you've known some of these people for most of your life and it's a way to really show how elegant you have become. You'd have to get the straps adjusted on that, shorten them up, and maybe alter the very top a bit to make it fit a little better because it seems a little ill-fitting there. I don't want to sound mean, I'm just going off of what the norms are in my area and what is acceptable and not.

Granted, I did not go to my prom-I not only did not get asked, but I was REJECTED by four guys-at the high school I went to, you not only would be looked down upon if you did not have a date, but you also have to be in a group of couples and you have to do the whole dinner-activity-dance-post party thing. I had NO money at the time and my parents would not have been able to help out so it was a moot point there.


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 3, 2008)

that dress is hot hot!!! i wish i was able to put my hands on something like that, but i dont thing we have that store here in California. Anyway, a neutral makeup would go nicely, but knowing me i would pro go for a silver with a deep purple, lol 
congrat's and good luck


----------



## Briar (Apr 12, 2008)

Heartsarebound, I love that dress, its gorgeous!  I didn't wear a long dress to prom (ok, that was 22 years ago, but still) but mine was longer than yours.  I think Prom is about being comfortable with yourself and having a great time. Yes, you do want to go all out and get dressy but you don't want to spend the night in a long formal if you aren't comfortable in one.  And as far as homecoming goes, at my school everyone was pretty casual so that's really dependant on school culture I think.


----------



## *KT* (Apr 13, 2008)

I think it's incredibly cute.  The floor length gowns just make me think, "Hey, didn't I have a dress for Skipper that looked like that when I was 7?"  

Bottom line is that you need to wear what you like, not what everyone else thinks is acceptable.  If you feel beautiful and confident in something, that's when you'll really shine... and it's that air of "I am workin' this dress!" that makes or breaks any prom outfit.  

Besides, you'll have plenty of dresses that you didn't pick out and aren't comfortable wearing in your future when you're a bridesmaid in weddings.  Pitched a couple of mine into a dumpster at the first opportunity, though in hindsight, I should have donated them to one of those programs that reuses dresses for girls who can't afford dresses.  Found a list here if anyone's interested in doing some spring closet cleaning and making some donations. glass slipper-out of state info


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 25, 2008)

no way that is very cute!


----------



## s2Wennie (May 25, 2008)

I think your dress is very sexy and flity without going overboard with it. Most people wear more cocktail type dresses than long full on dresses. I think you should stick with that dress.


----------



## xShoegal (May 25, 2008)

No, no! This dress is pretty fabulous for prom! Cause of all the glitzy and the awesome heels u will be the prom queen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don´t be shy, you will look stunning!


----------

